# Sun Enterprise E3500

## alfcruz

Hi there,

I am new to Gentoo, and trying to install it into a Sun Microsystems Enterprise E3500, but having no luck with the detection of the SCSI disks.

The SCSI disks are all Seagate 9G1Bytes, connected through fibre channel SBUS adapters. So I have 7 disks internal to the machine and 14 more on an StoreEdge A5000 fibre channel array.

Gentoo boots the install CD (install-sparc64-universal-2004.2.iso), but do not detects any SCSI disks; it won't load the FCAL and SBUS modules, that I think are necessary to detect the SCSI disks.

Does Gentoo supports this hardware? Is there any more information that you would be needed to conclude if it supports this hardware? I can supply the parts names of the Enterprise's boards, for example.

Thank you all.

Best regards,

Antonio

----------

## khazad-dum

hello!

i've read your question about sun e3500 (and the scsi/raid hardware problem). I've the same machine...can you have some hints for me? i can't install linux or bsd  :Sad:  (and solaris is bad!)

thx in advance

----------

## freshy98

Since this thread is kind of ancient now, I was wondering is there is any status update on this?

I might get a E3500, but if it ain't working with SCSI, there isn't much use for me to buy one (since I am not a developer).

----------

## gust4voz

Bultin disks are actually FC-AL, not regular SCSI, they're not supported and it's unlikely this will get fixed as time passes by and this machines get older.

However you can plug regular scsi disks in the regular scsi port (from the i/o card) and use them in linux (or additional scsi ports on sbus cards).

----------

## freshy98

Ah ok. I always thought (never went deep into it though) that FC-AL was a form of SCSI, just a different connector type/cabling/etc.

With the SCSI port do you mean to attach them externally or are there internal ports as well?

Going to delf into some maintenance documents myself now.

[edit]nvm, found a picture showing only the FC-AL connectors...[/edit]

----------

